# Touch recovery? (CWM or TWRP)



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Will we ever see a touch recovery for this phone? (excluding RZR which isnt really touch) I noticed only one Motorola device has Touch recovery.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I think eventually. Just a matter of time. I don't think the x is high on the list for porting of recoveries lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dsr13 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wanting this badly...flashed cwr touch for my wife's bolt and it makes things so much better since I have way too many folders to scroll through.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

dsr13 said:


> Wanting this badly...flashed cwr touch for my wife's bolt and it makes things so much better since I have way too many folders to scroll through.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I created a folder in root explorer named 111Roms. I move all my flashable files in it.
When I use cmw recovery to flash stuff, it's always at the top of the screen

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> I created a folder in root explorer named 111Roms. I move all my flashable files in it.
> When I use cmw recovery to flash stuff, it's always at the top of the screen
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


wow thats just genius. i am glad you shared that, i must do this now before i forget lol


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

I did something similar with the folder. I need a touch recovery because my back button is almost dead. :-(

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

1loudsvt said:


> I did something similar with the folder. I need a touch recovery because my back button is almost dead. :-(
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Scroll thru the menu three times and activate the additional menu entry ******go back*******
Then you can use power button to select and volume to scroll

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

